# gotBSD



## PacketMan (Oct 21, 2016)

I was looking to see if freebsd.org made downloads available via torrent. After not still, I found this:

http://www.gotbsd.net/

Is this considered a good clean reputable site, or should we stay away from it? I realize its a separate site and thus could be compromised interdependently of freebsd.org.  

I like torrenting/seeding legal downloads, its a good way to contribute to the general Internet experience.


----------



## tingo (Oct 21, 2016)

Well, they seem to publish official images (via torrent). It is easy enough to verify the images via the the official published sha* (or whatever) fingerprint (from the official sites, of course). Thus you can verify if the image you got is the official one, or one that has been tampered with.


----------



## forquare (Oct 21, 2016)

When I was downloading torrents earlier this year, I used the links found on this Wiki page.


----------



## BSD-Kitsune (Nov 1, 2016)

Maybe I'll make some official images when I get my new site off the ground and distribute them via DHT and Demonoid. 

It's an idea because for one thing my friend can't access GotBSD anywhere in Asia.


----------

